

The Garage: The movement to create open-source style innovation inside Microsoft - xpaulbettsx
http://blogs.technet.com/b/next/archive/2011/01/20/dirty-work-in-the-garage.aspx

======
xpaulbettsx
Disclosure: I'm on the Council that organizes The Garage so I'm biased here,
but I really believe that it's the beginning of a sea change inside Microsoft
that is really starting to take hold

